# why not?



## osemnais

How does one say why not?
"Miksi sanot sen?"
"Miksi en?"


----------



## Hakro

Juuri noin!


----------



## sakvaka

Could you please give us some more context? So far it's nearly impossible to tell in what situation this phrase could be uttered and what the best translation would then be. For example, the verb _e__i_ needs to be conjugated according to the person. You could also add some tone particles to emphasize the message, but only the context will help us to give you the most suitable Finnish expression.

Note that rule #3 of WordReference communities specifically asks you to provide context to every question. Thank you.


----------



## osemnais

Well this is a common answer I use to many questions, so there isnt really a context. I wanted to enrich my survival phrases list.
for e.g. to all of these questions
Miksi tulet minun kanssa?
Miksi sanot sen hänelle?
Miksi opiskelet suomea?
Miksi luet tämän kirjan?
i'd answer with 'why not?'


----------

